# Drive shaft boots



## 100144 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi
Can any body enlighten me on how easy or difficult it is to fit the outer drive shaft boots on my Talbot Express(1982) Please :roll:


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi penfold, Had to have one changed on our old m/h. Apparently the guys cut the old one off then greased and slid the new one on ( after taking the lower part of the suspension off and slipping the driveshaft out). I was only charged one hours labour. to do it yourself is relatively easy if you have some mechanical knowledge


----------



## 100144 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Drive shaft bootees!!*

Hi Highwayman thanks for a very quick reply to my post,im so glad its going to be an easy job to do,my dad does all my work for me & at the ripe age of 74 he needs some easy jobs for a change.He's doing my entire rebuild job on his own so an easy job will do him the world of good i hope.Phase one of this rebuild has just finished.
Penfold :lol:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

What Highwayman has forgotten to mention is the fact that a special tool is required, and special boot also, standard replacement boot can not be stretched on,
tool required is a cv boot "cone" 2 sizes available
special compound "stretchy" cv boot 7 sizes available
Arms like garth are also helpful, will post full technique and instructions if you Want them 
Given your dads age I would recommend Garage fitting
Geo


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Is the front driveshaft nut not also some ridiculously high torque setting on these vans?

Paul


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, not got the spec to hand but F tight is about right Geo :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Geo wouldn't you agree that taking the shaft off and doing that job in a bench vice is sooooooooo much easier, use proper talbot boots (you have to take the inner shaft boot and spider off first) and don't forget normal zip tie wraps are no good for securing the new boot, due to the lack of clearance between the hub assy and the drive shaft outer boss.

Regards Dave :wink:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

If you would care to pay the difference in labour&possible parts cost ,by all means, I personally have invested in a machine that fits the boots, no effort at all, the way you have described is the "correct" way but full of pitfalls for the garage and owner alike, 
1. inner spider bearings drop tp bits quite often when disturbed and then you reqire a new joint or shaft.
2. re fitting the drive shaft to the gearboxx can damage or disturb gearbox seals ,more parts and labour
3. You did'nt need me to tell you any of the above,What you playing at :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Geo


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

You have machines now!!!! 8O 8O I'm so out of touch!  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes dave a larage amount of drive shafts are now factory fitted non splitable and without the machine a new shaft is the answer another symbol of our throw away way of life


----------



## 100783 (Aug 30, 2006)

*talbot restoration. mike.*

hi mike here. i have n/s to do on mine. i found the man, mike chubb in chard somerset. www.no1gear.com he sells new and second hand. on reading questions and answers, it appears you have to stretch boot neck with special tool to get on. not done mine yet. mike chubbs telephone number is 01460 67000 i am sure he can help with parts and advice on how to do it. or recommend a good dealer near you to do the job. good luck mike. or delfin designs. its all in the q/a listed by members.


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

MOT is talking a lot of good advice. This is not an easy job, even on a car. It makes sense to let a professional do the job properly


----------



## woollard (Apr 16, 2010)

I have just fitted some factory ones on my express 2.5 turbo diesel it is easy the cv joint comes of the end off the drive shaft with a light tap and you can then easily fit the boot without any special tools except a very large socket 41 a/f i bought from a motor factor made by lazer tools


----------

